# Canine First Aid Courses



## Spikethelionfish (Jul 5, 2012)

Rhodes 2 Safety delivers courses and seminars on CANINE first aid. Our reputation is growing thick and fast as we travel the length and bredth of the country - currently from 773 first aid training providers within the UK listed on Free Index, Rhodes 2 Safety is ranked number 3 based on customer satisfaction feedback. :thumbup1:

Visit our website www.Rhodes-2-Safeety.co.uk to see what we do - there's even a little video there so you can see us in action. Our courses are fun and lively, no "death by power point", real-time demonstration with a resus St. Bernard and the students get to have a go at bandaging too. Axl, my Rhodesian Ridgeback attends every course so students can see where to check for a pulse, what a heartbeat should shound like and even what "normal" gum colour should be (not to mention the option of a sneaky cuddle!!!) 

 *** NEW **** 

Coming soon for download from our website is our new e-book "Rhodes 2 Recovery ... doggy style!" which covers first aid skills in a humorous manner but also has a straight forward bullet point section at the end of each topic for you to use in an emergency  which cuts straight through the waffle to the facts you need to know.

Every day I tweet a K9 first aid top tip on twitter ?Rhodes 2 Safety, and also post to our Facebook page "Rhodes 2 Safety". Yesterday's tip was regarding grass seeds and foreign bodies in the paws and todays followed on from that with information about grass seeds in the ear canal. Tomorrow's will be related to debris in the eyes.

Different tip, every day, for free - why not check us out, we'd love to meet you!

Kerry Rhodes
Rhodes 2 Safety


----------



## petsatplay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,

Your link failed when I tried to access it, but managed to work out it just had an extra 'e' in it. rhodes-2-safety.co.uk worked fine for me. 
x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there a mod around who is able to stop this individual posting spam? See his/her other posts.


----------

